# Black Widow



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Recently finished the Moebius Black Widow. I thought this was one of the best styrene figure kits I've ever built; good fit and great sculpt, comparable to resin in overall detail and quality. 
















































The base included in the kit wasn't much, so I scratchbuilt my own (using a Halloween decoration tombstone).


----------

